# Goggle Crack???



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

The_Hoff said:


> Yo! I ate it really hard yesterday and cracked the inner lens on my electric EG2.5s , are these thing useless with this crack? (its about two inches and on the right side) This was the third time I wore these, so I am a little bummed out. Any thoughts?


Same happened to my Oakley CrowBar. Transparent scotch tape on the inside. Problem solved.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

well I believe most goggles the inner lens is the anti-fogging layer you can probably still wear them but if moisture gets in the space through the crack it might actually start fogging up in between then lenses.


----------



## The_Hoff (Dec 16, 2013)

The goggles seemed to work well afterwards, I banged my face up pretty bad. I'm more worried about when I crash again if the inside lens breaks more and could possibly cut my eye.


----------



## BoardChitless (Mar 11, 2013)

speedjason said:


> well I believe most goggles the inner lens is the anti-fogging layer you can probably still wear them but if moisture gets in the space through the crack it might actually start fogging up in between then lenses.


^^^Pretty sure this is the real issue. Most goggles are doubled lens - and the interior lens is always the anti-fog which generally/supposedly you aren't even supposed to touch once. 

I don't know what the case is tho with those particular Electrics. I just wear Oakley A-Frames, and I know the interior lens is the most important - if I cracked that, I would get a new pair no doubt. I know Oakley got bought out recently, so I don't know if there is any new tech out these days that they use or other co's, where you could actually fix a cracked lens.

Some of these goggles you can actually put in a new lens even tho they are not interchangeable, and other pairs like the A-frames - you need a whole new goggle since the lens is made within the goggle frame.

I'd prob just get a new pair man.. good sales are going on at the outlet at evo.com


----------



## The_Hoff (Dec 16, 2013)

Yeah I agree, it is two lenses.... so ill just buy a new lens because you can switch them out. BUMMER THOUGH... last time I drink vodka and then hit the terrain park first.


----------



## Redline (Jan 14, 2014)

BoardChitless said:


> Some of these goggles you can actually put in a new lens even tho they are not interchangeable, and other pairs like the A-frames - you need a whole new goggle since the lens is made within the goggle frame.


I'm not too sure where you got your info from but the A frame has a replaceable lens. The cro-bar does as well. Get a new lens and avoid the vodka/park mixer.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Redline said:


> I'm not too sure where you got your info from but the A frame has a replaceable lens. The cro-bar does as well. Get a new lens and avoid the vodka/park mixer.


they do but they are $$. Mine work fine after the fix... at least for another season ;-) Repair and re-use what you can,


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

BoardChitless said:


> Had a buddy like you. Replaced his a-frame lenses 2 or 3x within 2 seasons of just getting them, and then bam, they could easily pop out of his frame after a nice crashy in the snowy. Told him to just get a pair of legit interchangeables or get a 2nd pair of A-frames for cloudy days since his first were polarized fire iridium. He fd with expensive chit.
> 
> I don't know how many lenses you have changed on an A-Frame... it can be done nonetheless, so I agree with you, but eventually those plastic oakley frames will be toast. The frames are made for the lens the manufacture put in only.
> 
> ...


man you guys must be loaded getting several $100 goggles.


----------



## BoardChitless (Mar 11, 2013)

Redline said:


> I'm not too sure where you got your info from but the A frame has a replaceable lens. The cro-bar does as well. Get a new lens and avoid the vodka/park mixer.


Had a buddy like you. Replaced his a-frame lenses 2 or 3x within 2 seasons of just getting them, and then bam, they could easily pop out of his frame after a nice crashy in the snowy. Told him to just get a pair of legit interchangeables or get a 2nd pair of A-frames for cloudy days since his first were polarized fire iridium. He fd with expensive chit.

I don't know how many lenses you have changed on an A-Frame... it can be done nonetheless, so I agree with you, but eventually those plastic oakley frames will be toast. The frames are made for the lens manufacture put in only.

Expensive chit to be messin' with

Btw, Vodka on the rocks... no mixer.




speedjason said:


> man you guys must be loaded getting several $100 goggles.


Both of my custom pairs were over 250... hundo would be nice.


----------

